# Newbie, salty taste, please help



## gran7

*Gran7*

Hi, I just registered here, and I'm hoping to get some answers. I have a salty taste in my mouth all the time, and no amount of liquid/food removes it. After having a fairly easy ride with the diabetes, something has now gone awry...change/increase/addition in medications, blood glucose readings weird, etc., etc. I'm confused, basically  If anyone can advise, I would appreciate it


----------



## delb t

Hi gran7 - if you post in the newbies someone will  be along soon - you might get overlooked if not!- welcome from me by the way


----------



## gran7

Thankyou...


----------



## gran7

Newbie here - salty taste, please help
Hi, I just registered here, and I'm hoping to get some answers. I have a salty taste in my mouth all the time, and no amount of liquid/food removes it. After having a fairly easy ride with the diabetes, something has now gone awry...change/increase/addition in medications, blood glucose readings weird, etc., etc. I'm confused, basically  If anyone can advise, I would appreciate it 
__________________


----------



## Northerner

Hi gran7, welcome to the forum  How long have you been diagnosed, and what medications are you on? Are there any other changes in your diet or lifestyle that may coincide with you feeling this way? Have you spoken to your GP about the problem? 

It doesn't ring any bells with me, but hopefully someone else will be able to come up with something


----------



## AlisonM

I've shifted these to the Newbies area for you. Oops, and merged the threads. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gran7

Hi, thanks all! Well, been diagnosed about 3 years, no problems for a long time, just diet controlled. Then about a year ago was told I needed Metformin...that has gradually risen from 1 tablet per day to 4. Then it wasn't working, so Gliclazide 40mg, once a day was added - that's now up to 80 mg, 4 a day. Still not working, so Pioglitazone was added, but that made me sick, stomach cramps etc., so now I have been given Januvia 100mg, 1 a day. When I say "not working", I mean my 4 monthly blood test was showing erratic readings. I have never been advised to test my own blood daily, until last week, because the GP was concerned about it. So, the readings....anything from 10, to 18, with no apparent reason!! Plus the salty taste, which is revolting, so not a happy bunny! No diet changes - I eat well, so well in fact that it's boring - and other medications are Simvastatin and Levothyroxine. Phew, sorry, you must all be asleep by now


----------



## Northerner

gran7 said:


> Hi, thanks all! Well, been diagnosed about 3 years, no problems for a long time, just diet controlled. Then about a year ago was told I needed Metformin...that has gradually risen from 1 tablet per day to 4. Then it wasn't working, so Gliclazide 40mg, once a day was added - that's now up to 80 mg, 4 a day. Still not working, so Pioglitazone was added, but that made me sick, stomach cramps etc., so now I have been given Januvia 100mg, 1 a day. When I say "not working", I mean my 4 monthly blood test was showing erratic readings. I have never been advised to test my own blood daily, until last week, because the GP was concerned about it. So, the readings....anything from 10, to 18, with no apparent reason!! Plus the salty taste, which is revolting, so not a happy bunny! No diet changes - I eat well, so well in fact that it's boring - and other medications are Simvastatin and Levothyroxine. Phew, sorry, you must all be asleep by now



It would be worth doing some systematic testing of your meals to find out which you may need to modify in either content or quantity depending on carbohydrate content. Often people who have not tested are surprised to discover what they thought was 'healthy' actually has a bad effect on their blood sugar levels. Conversely, you may be able to increase the flexibility of your diet by finding out that there are some things you tolerate well but may have been unnecessarily restricting. It's very much a personal thing, so whilst there are guidelines, testing is the best way to find out what works for you. It may also help to bring your levels more under control and it is possible that you may actually be able to reduce some of your medications rather than keep increasing  Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  - a good guide to efficient testing
.
Do you drive? If so, then your doctor has been remiss in not prescribing you with an adequate supply of test strips as soon as you were given the gliclizide to take, as this can cause low blood sugars. By law, you have to test before taking the wheel if you are on such a medication.

It may be worth talking to your pharmacist about the problem as it may be caused by an interaction between some of the drugs you are taking, which the GP may not be aware of. Do any of the patient information leaflets mention this as a possible side-effect?


----------



## Redkite

gran7 said:


> Hi, I just registered here, and I'm hoping to get some answers. I have a salty taste in my mouth all the time, and no amount of liquid/food removes it. After having a fairly easy ride with the diabetes, something has now gone awry...change/increase/addition in medications, blood glucose readings weird, etc., etc. I'm confused, basically  If anyone can advise, I would appreciate it


Hi, sorry to hear about the unpleasant taste you're getting.  While it might well be connected to your meds (sorry no idea re type 2 oral meds), I just thought it worth mentioning that it could be due to a deteriorating filling in one of your teeth.  This happened to me a couple of years back, and I had a really nasty taste in my mouth at times, so maybe worth ruling that out?


----------



## gran7

Hi, re the dental thing - I have checked, that's all fine. Thanks 

As for the gliclazide, the testing is only necessary if you have a Type 2 licence, so I'm fine. I'm going to try and see the Diabetic nurse at my surgery this week, maybe she can advise me. I have to say, the whole diet thing, carbs/protein etc., is a minefield as far as I can see.....so many people saying so many different things....I suppose it's time I paid more attention, and worked out what's best for me  Thanks all, you have been very kind


----------



## Northerner

gran7 said:


> Hi, re the dental thing - I have checked, that's all fine. Thanks
> 
> As for the gliclazide, the testing is only necessary if you have a Type 2 licence, so I'm fine. I'm going to try and see the Diabetic nurse at my surgery this week, maybe she can advise me. I have to say, the whole diet thing, carbs/protein etc., is a minefield as far as I can see.....so many people saying so many different things....I suppose it's time I paid more attention, and worked out what's best for me  Thanks all, you have been very kind



I don't drive so not sure what a Type 2 license is, but I'm pretty sure that if you are taking gliclizide then you have to test prior to driving, and periodically during long journeys. Have a look at the following:

http://www.npc.nhs.uk/rapidreview/?p=4937

The part relevant to the gliclizide is " MANAGED BY TABLETS WHICH CARRY A RISK OF INDUCING HYPOGLYCAEMIA. THIS INCLUDES SULFONYLUREAS AND GLINIDES ".

Diabetes is chiefly concerned with carbohydrates, so concentrate on them to begin with. I would suggest starting a food diary and recording the amount of carbohydrate in everything you eat and drink each day. It sounds awfully tedious, I know, but it will really help you to spot patterns or places where you might be able to substitute certain things for more diabetes-friendly options. It would also really help the nurse or dietician when you see them


----------



## Redkite

gran7 said:


> Hi, re the dental thing - I have checked, that's all fine. Thanks
> 
> As for the gliclazide, the testing is only necessary if you have a Type 2 licence, so I'm fine. I'm going to try and see the Diabetic nurse at my surgery this week, maybe she can advise me. I have to say, the whole diet thing, carbs/protein etc., is a minefield as far as I can see.....so many people saying so many different things....I suppose it's time I paid more attention, and worked out what's best for me  Thanks all, you have been very kind


Re the DVLA regulations, it's true that you only have a duty to inform them if you are on insulin, or if you hold a group 2 licence (HGV's) you also have to inform them if you take meds like glicazide which have the potential to cause a hypo.  That's the legal requirement - however, for your own safety and other road users anyone who takes these meds should test their BG level before driving and at 2 hourly intervals.  If you don't check your levels and you happened to have a hypo and be involved in an accident (whether your fault or not), you could be charged with driving under the influence of drugs and lose your licence.  It's really really important to test....


----------



## gran7

I've checked with the DVLA, this is the advice they give:

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/...his includes sulphonylureas and glinides.aspx

I've never had a hypo, but I will mention this to my GP. Trying to get through to my surgery now to get an appointment with the nurse


----------



## shambles

HI Gran7

Just wanted you to know you're not alone - I sometimes get a funny tasting mouth (not sure I'd call it salty but definitely different) to the point where I can't drink a cup of tea as it tastes horrible. I've put it down to everything being a bit different to normal and taste buds themselves changing from dietary changes. Is it constant or does it fluctuate?


----------



## gran7

shambles said:


> HI Gran7
> 
> Just wanted you to know you're not alone - I sometimes get a funny tasting mouth (not sure I'd call it salty but definitely different) to the point where I can't drink a cup of tea as it tastes horrible. I've put it down to everything being a bit different to normal and taste buds themselves changing from dietary changes. Is it constant or does it fluctuate?



Constant, very definitely salty, and it's horrible! 

Well, having seen the nurse, this is what I was told:

Salty taste - not uncommon with the new drug I'm taking.

Gliclazide and driving - as I've never had a hypo, it's not necessary to test, or inform DVLA, but if I drive for long periods ( exceeding 3 hours ) then it's advisable to test.

High/erratic readings - record them for the 14 more days, if there isn't a marked improvement " the next step is insulin "....we'll see, don't really want to go there if I don't need to! 

I have an app with my gp on the 24th, so hopefully I can sort it then.

Thankyou, all


----------



## Northerner

gran7 said:


> Constant, very definitely salty, and it's horrible!
> 
> Well, having seen the nurse, this is what I was told:
> 
> Salty taste - not uncommon with the new drug I'm taking.
> 
> Gliclazide and driving - as I've never had a hypo, it's not necessary to test, or inform DVLA, but if I drive for long periods ( exceeding 3 hours ) then it's advisable to test.
> 
> High/erratic readings - record them for the 14 more days, if there isn't a marked improvement " the next step is insulin "....we'll see, don't really want to go there if I don't need to!
> 
> I have an app with my gp on the 24th, so hopefully I can sort it then.
> 
> Thankyou, all



Hopefully, the taste will go as you become more accustomed to the medication  Regarding the driving (and sorry to persist about this!) how do you know whether you might be about to have your first hypo whilst you are merrily driving along? Hypos do not come at convenient times, I'm afraid - I think your nurse is wrong to suggest you only need to test after you know you are vulnerable to hypos. Although it may be unlikely if your levels are generally on the high side, it's far from impossible. I still remember my first hypo, and shudder to think what might have been the consequences had I been driving 

Try not to see insulin as some sort of failure - if it's what you need to get your levels under control then it's what you need, as your pancreas simply cannot supply you with the insulin you need.


----------



## shambles

At least you have an explanation now


----------



## Pumper_Sue

gran7 said:


> Constant, very definitely salty, and it's horrible!
> 
> Well, having seen the nurse, this is what I was told:
> 
> Salty taste - not uncommon with the new drug I'm taking.
> 
> Gliclazide and driving - as I've never had a hypo, it's not necessary to test, or inform DVLA, but if I drive for long periods ( exceeding 3 hours ) then it's advisable to test.
> 
> High/erratic readings - record them for the 14 more days, if there isn't a marked improvement " the next step is insulin "....we'll see, don't really want to go there if I don't need to!
> 
> I have an app with my gp on the 24th, so hopefully I can sort it then.
> 
> Thankyou, all





Here's a link to testing and DVLA http://www.npc.nhs.uk/rapidreview/?p=4937
There have been quite a few people who have lost their licences for not testing their blood sugars as apropiate. Having high blood sugars is just as dangerous as it makes you very slow and sluggish.

I know you said you ate healthy, what exactly do you eat?

Ps welcome to the forum


----------



## Martin Harris

I, too, have been getting a salty taste in my mouth.
I was only diagnosed with Type 2 about 3 months ago, and have only been prescribed Metformin at the moment.
I am not sure whether to mention this to my GP when I next see them.


----------



## Northerner

Martin Harris said:


> I, too, have been getting a salty taste in my mouth.
> I was only diagnosed with Type 2 about 3 months ago, and have only been prescribed Metformin at the moment.
> I am not sure whether to mention this to my GP when I next see them.


Hi Martin, welcome to the forum  I think it's always worth mentioning anything out of the ordinary - it may mean nothing, but then again it just might so better to know either way 

Please feel free to let us know of any questions or concerns you may have  I'd suggest having a browse of the links in our 'Useful Links' thread:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

Also, you may find the 'Welcome' section useful to help you understand how the forum works:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/welcome-and-getting-started.37/


----------



## Martin Harris

Northerner said:


> Hi Martin, welcome to the forum  I think it's always worth mentioning anything out of the ordinary - it may mean nothing, but then again it just might so better to know either way
> 
> Please feel free to let us know of any questions or concerns you may have  I'd suggest having a browse of the links in our 'Useful Links' thread:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/
> 
> Also, you may find the 'Welcome' section useful to help you understand how the forum works:
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/welcome-and-getting-started.37/



Thanks, I will say something when I see the GP next.


----------

